# [Regular Season Game 54] Houston Rockets vs. New Jersey Nets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(32-21)/(24-29)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, February 17, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Harris / Carter / Hassell / Anderson / Lopez*


_*Preview*_


> With their next five games at the Toyota Center, the Houston Rockets at least know where they'll be playing during the next 10 days.
> 
> Because knowing who will suit up in each of those contests will remain a daily question.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Showcase game!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We better win this game


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Artest Last game as a Rocket?!:no:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Game to pay attention to: Nets vs. Rockets



> The Nets and Rockets are closest, in terms of goodness, and both are pretty fun teams to watch when things are going right. Two fine coaches, good centers, some strong defenders sprinkled in there, and Aaron Brooks. Aaron Brooks is 5-4, in heels. Adorable.
> 
> What also adds to the intrigue is a possible Vince Carter-for-Tracy McGrady deal that would be super for both sides. Super!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

17-1 run to end the quarter. 27-17 Rockets


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

No one watching? We could be seeing some soon-to-be Rockets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

From what I'm watching, I'd much rather keep what we have.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

This is what I like to see. We're knocking down open shots and playing good D(esp in transition). We just need to finish layups.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good first half.

Alston is ballin.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I cant believe how many layups we missed.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao has like 3 TOs already in the third.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NOTE: Spurs lost to the Knicks so we are 4 losses from 2nd & 1 loss from 4th.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Get the starters out of there its over.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It's great to see Barry getting regular minutes.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the rockets played a great game tonight.

i really like the 10 man rotation without tmac. you've got the main 8 man rotation of yao, scola, artest, battier, alston, landry, wafer, and brooks and then have barry and hayes as the 9th and 10th men.

if we sit tmac out for the rest of the year and get rid of the distraction and disruption of bringing him in and out of the lineup, i think this team could make a run.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Great way to start the stretch run. Aside from missed layups, everything looked like a well-oiled machine. Ball movement, defense, etc.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Great blow out win.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great game and Overall team effort.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 114, New Jersey 88*
> 
> The Nets worked hard, after a miserable first month of the season on that end of the court, to rectify some major, major defensive issues. And though this team was 24th in defensive efficiency heading into Tuesday's loss, that doesn't mean that the team hasn't gotten a lot better in that area.
> 
> ...


BDL


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> the rockets played a great game tonight.
> 
> i really like the 10 man rotation without tmac. you've got the main 8 man rotation of yao, scola, artest, battier, alston, landry, wafer, and brooks and then have barry and hayes as the 9th and 10th men.
> 
> if we sit tmac out for the rest of the year and get rid of the distraction and disruption of bringing him in and out of the lineup, i think this team could make a run.


I really like that lineup too, but it's too weak to beat LA, SA or Denver.

We need more starting-caliber offense. If only we had a healthy McGrady. We could have been terrific this season. It's sickening.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao was officiated extremely poorly this game, btw. He was hacked across the arm about four separate times with no calls, and there was a stupid foul call on him after Vince initiated contact. Yet Bill and Clyde barely mentioned it. It has gotten to the point where they just accept it as a fact of life, like a person who has an accident that leaves him deformed eventually accepting and learning to live with the mark of his bad luck.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yao should easily be averaging 12-14ft every game.


----------

